# 2	Remodeling home...consult architect or interior designer first?



## MichaelS (Nov 1, 2008)

graybroks, 

are you guys doing the work yourselves?


----------



## graybroks (Nov 1, 2008)

yes 

thanks for Reply


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

this may help, we've had this discussion here before. =o)

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=26922&highlight=architect

DM


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 1, 2008)

Graybroks,

Doing it yourselves. . .great. I'd like to think you guys could get the right designer with a "Computer Aided Design" software. Since the project is not really that big prob no need for an architect. Keep the codes in mind and, I usually submit drawings to the inspectors for approval before work begins. I hope that helps. . .try to keep it fun, often that is the hardest for me.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, my perspective is from the decor side. You asked if designers know the building part. Some do, some don't. An architect may have a good eye and usually is artistic, but may have a more mathlike mind, not creative. You know what you like. Do you have a budget? Do you want money to go to other people? You can take pictures and ask us!?! I am a designer who has been remodeling/renovating a 1960's house. It can be done without designers and architects. Now, do you know what a weight bearing wall is? Do you have a contractor friend to ask questions of?


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*kitchen*

Depending on how much structural change you're looking for, you could work with a good general contractor who has an eye for basic design and knows the structural layout issues. Otherwise, I'd start with an architect. Most interior designers will not know the structural end, which is the most important initially. You can always bring in a designer when you have the layout. If you're doing the work yourself, start with the architect. Here's a good kitchen planning article:

http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/building/carpentry/things-to-remember-when-redesigning-a-kitchen.php


----------



## brooklynsual (Nov 24, 2008)

I can tell you from years of experience that most architects and Interior designers get along like cats and dogs. Unless you get them both from the same firm (and even then there might be conflict) be prepared to have a bucket of cold water to separate them. Get the architect first. He/she will probably recommend someone for the colors etc.


----------



## Kimberlee Jaynes (Sep 13, 2008)

*Who to turn to for a kitchen remodel?*



graybroks said:


> I am planning on remodeling our very tiny galley kitchen and adjoining family room by expanding out about 8 feet. The problem is, neither one of us has an eye for what goes together. We both know what we like/don't like when we see it, but just aren't creative enough to coordinate things on our own.
> 
> So, are we better off getting an interior designer's perspective first, or hiring an architect? Are architects trained in any way to help people decide on things like what countertop color looks best with a particular cabinetry color? On the flip side, would an interior designer be aware of things like plumbing & electrical requirements/codes? This is the home we plan on staying in for at least the next 15 years, until our children finish school, so we'd like to make it very much "ours".
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hello,
I would suggest that you get both a contractor and an interior designer. Or an interior designer with a contractor's license. If you are not significantly changing the structure of your home with the kitchen remodel,then you would not need an architect. I suggest an interior designer that specializes in kitchens...there is a lot to know and a kitchen designer would be the best fit for you.


----------



## srianto (Jan 5, 2009)

Kimberlee Jaynes said:


> Hello,
> I would suggest that you get both a contractor and an interior designer. Or an interior designer with a contractor's license. If you are not significantly changing the structure of your home with the kitchen remodel,then you would not need an architect. I suggest an interior designer that specializes in kitchens...there is a lot to know and a kitchen designer would be the best fit for you.


I agree with Kimberlee, If the your plan only to remodel the kitchen, you just need a contractor and an interior designer, keep your many for another need.


----------

